# B564 & electric double step?



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Rather than hi-jack the earlier query, I have another!

My B564 has a single step, and the motor has been iffy for a while, having lost its cover! Now it's kaput I thought I'd investigate a complete replacement with a double step, as the access is quite challenging for us ageing shorties. 

Having emailed Hymer UKs' parts people (always helpful I find) about the practicality, they spoke to their workshop and I was assured that replacement would be straightforward enough for a caravan workshop. Having ordered and got the step, I found it was essentially an Omnistep with a Hymer sticker - the original drop-down type is apparently no longer on offer. Besides being 10mm too wide for the opening, the flanges by which it is secured to the underfloor face outwards and not inwards. A call to the workshop elicited that the step needs to be dismantled, the treads and spacing bars cut down in size and the step re-assembled. By my rough calculations I would then end up with treads about 340mm wide instead of the original's 440mm, and I'm not sure that is a particularly safe option.

Has anyone done this modification? Or perhaps there is a better solution?

Even if it works, it will obviously not be concealed behind the skirt as it is now, and so I'm weighing my options! Thoughts welcomed...


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hiya,

I have just had my single Hymer step replaced with a double electric step. It was done by Breckland Leisure Vehicles, Acle, Norfolk, where I had a Habitation Service done.

The original step was too high for SWMBO. The name on the end is Techno Step (???) A seperate switch had to be fitted just inside the door, next to the original light switch/step switch. 

It is a nice fit, although you lose the valance of the original. If I remember tomorrow I will take a pic and post it.

Don't know if that helps you though?? :roll:


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete

Thanks for that. If It's a nice fit, the loss of the valance would be less worrying. I'd be glad of an image if you have time.

Terry


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Check this out....

Hope this helps


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete

The pics are really useful! After your previous posting I looked up Techno steps on the internet and found that www.OutdoorLeisureShop.co.uk [a.k.a. www.campervanaccessories.co.uk] supply them, but they also offer a 440mm-wide double step of a different type of which I've asked for more detailed measurements, and which they are checking out with the manufacturer for me. So thanks to you I have one and maybe two options looking possible. I'm really grateful for your help.

Terry


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Terry, no probs, glad to help


----------

